# super a help



## farmallfool (Apr 2, 2011)

Howdy, 

I've got a 54 Super A that was not well maintained. I changed the oil and found a lot of antifreeze in the oil. The head gasket looks ok so I'm told that it is probably the cylinder sleeve o rings. The sleeves are in good shape, and I was wondering if there is a way to replace only the o rings without totally taking out the sleeves? I know that I should just rebuild the thing, but cash is tight Thanks for the help


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

According to the engine parts breakdown, there isn't an o-ring on the sleeve, but a sleeve packing ring. You will have to pull the pistons and connecting rods at a minimum and pull the sleeves to install new packing rings. You'd be best to remove the engine and tear it down and have he head and block magna-fluxed at a shop to check for cracks. The head in my Farmall H was cracked on the #1 cylinder and I ended up having to replace it with a used one when I rebuilt it in college. Do any of the cylinders/pistons appear to be much cleaner than the others? In my H, the cylinder that had the crack was almost free of carbon while the others had a good coating (engine was 60 years old at that point without an overhaul). If you do, I'd suspect a crack. You could just put in new packing rings if you don't have the time or money to do a complete job, but you risk having to tear it back apart to redo it if it doesn't solve the problem.

Hope this helps!


----------

